# Is this crack/scratch anything to worry about?



## Daniel1515 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi everyone. I was just getting ready to plasti dip the back of my new 75 gallon tank when I noticed this little scratch/crack on my tank. It's located on the inside of the tank, back left corner near the bottom. I can feel it when I run my finger over it but it doesn't look like it goes deep into the glass when I look at it closely with a flashlight. Is it a scratch? A crack that will get bigger? Will it cause any problems? Is there anything I should do about it such as a patch or sealant if there's an option to do that? I'm just a bit paranoid about a worst case scenario happening in the long run.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice clear photo but still you'd be the best judge of whether it's a crack or just a scratch. If it's a crack then I'm sure that could only lead to trouble down the road if not sooner.


----------



## Daniel1515 (Oct 11, 2019)

I think it's a small crack. It's a new tank so I'm just going to return and replace it to find one that's perfect


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it's neither. It looks like and is in the correct spot to be a stringer of silicone laying on the glass. Sometimes when the seam is being run with a fingertip a little tendril of silicone is left behind when the finger is removed. This can look like a scratch but if you take your fingernail or a razor blade to it, you will find it scratches away easily.

Andy


----------

